
MobileMe to iCloud: Lost in Translation - Semteksam
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/mobileme_to_icloud_lost_in_translation/
======
tobylane
So some of mobileme is rightly dying (web hosting/gallery), most of it is
coming to all of us for free in a cloud server-based package, and he thinks it
won't include iDisk? He says Back to my Mac/iPhone are very popular, then
later says they have a "minimal chance of survival". Sensationalist, self-
contradicting article.

